# Well begun is half done-



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Otherwise entitled, let's tidy up the laundry room! Forgive the poetic license, but I really hate cleaning that room and needed to find some humor in it. I still have not scraped down the stucco in there, so there is lint on all the walls and it's driving me nuts! The only good thing about working in there today is that if those diuretics kick in, I'll be in the right place! It's hot, it's a pain in the butt to clean the washer and dryer, I'm out of turtle wax for them and I really don't want to do it! However, it's Wednesday. Therefore, we do the laundry room/bathroom. Again.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm working on the front porch/deck. All done finally but one little corner...What a mess! It was another thing I had put off for the last 3-4 years!!! Where was I??? Like I said, this new thyroid med has made me feel like I have just awakened from a LONG sleep!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I love the title to your thread, Ninn!

I just posted a thread about my adventures in housecleaning lately.


----------

